# Aktivierungsprobleme mit Flüchtlingsausweisen bei Aldi-Prepaidkarten



## Rosenblatt (29 August 2017)

grins:

https://www.golem.de/news/mobilfunk...ne-post-ident-fuer-aldi-talk-1708-129723.html

Modedit: Reißerische Überschrift geändert


----------

